# Auber WS-1211GPH PID Tutorial?



## Atl1530 (Jul 1, 2019)

Ok, I just got my Auber WS-1211GPH PID Temperature Controller. Anyone put together a tutorial. The manual is not very intuitive.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 1, 2019)

Nothing on Youtube?


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 1, 2019)

I Looked, there's two but they are for a similar but slightly different model.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 1, 2019)

Do you have the manual?  I am pretty good with gadgets.  If I can peruse the manual I may be able to help.


----------



## pounce (Jul 1, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> Ok, I just got my Auber WS-1211GPH PID Temperature Controller. Anyone put together a tutorial. The manual is not very intuitive.



These units are pre-configured for a Bradley smoker. Those setting more or less work on a MES. That said Auber has some experience with the MES. If you email them and ask them for the PID setting for a MES they should be helpful.

What do you want help with? Wiring it up? Configuration? Just let us know and I should be able to help if someone else doesn't help before me :)

There is auto-tune for this unit, but even Auber thinks some intelligent setting of the PID settings yields better settings that running the tune. Mostly that involves moving the P number around.


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks, JC, 
Apparently, it has six different programs you can set. I guess you could set it to cook for an hour at 150° and then cook for an hour at 120° etc. I am not sure why you would want to do this. I did get it set up so I can set the temperature without fussing with anything else. Here’s the manual if you want to look at it


----------



## pounce (Jul 1, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> Thanks, JC,
> Apparently, it has six different programs you can set. I guess you could set it to cook for an hour at 150° and then cook for an hour at 120° etc. I am not sure why you would want to do this. I did get it set up so I can set the temperature without fussing with anything else. Here’s the manual if you want to look at it



If you don't care about the advanced options look at page 16 and specifically 7. Single-step mode. That will set the unit to single temp mode. I actually use this mostly. You lock it in this mode so you can simply set it at a temp you want it to hold forever (until you turn it off.).


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> Apparently, it has six different programs you can set. I guess you could set it to cook for an hour at 150° and then cook for an hour at 120° etc. I am not sure why you would want to do this.


For sausage , snack sticks . Putting smoke on the meat then auto ramping up . 
I have the 1510 elpm . Not sure how much the same the manuals are , but I'm guessing they are close .


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 1, 2019)

pounce said:


> If you don't care about the advanced options look at page 16 and specifically 7. Single-step mode. That will set the unit to single temp mode. I actually use this mostly. You lock it in this mode so you can simply set it at a temp you want it to hold forever (until you turn it off.).



Yes, that's how I set it up.


----------



## pounce (Jul 1, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> Yes, that's how I set it up.



Cool. Are you all set now or still want some help on?


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 1, 2019)

pounce said:


> Cool. Are you all set now or still want some help on?



Yep all set for the 4th. Can't wait!  :)

Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2019)

pounce said:


> There is auto-tune for this unit, but even Auber thinks some intelligent setting of the PID settings yields better settings that running the tune. Mostly that involves moving the P number around.


Very true . Auto tune on my MES 30 put it way out of whack . Went thru and set everything myself . Works great .


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 1, 2019)

Hey, one more question.  

This Auber PID Temperature Controller is going on an old Masterbuilt. I am assuming I can remove the original controller since it's not used at all now, but I do not want to do something stupid this close to the 4th.

Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2019)

Should be no issue with removing the controller . The wires under there should be by passed . Is it a Gen 1 ?


----------



## pounce (Jul 1, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> Hey, one more question.
> 
> This Auber PID Temperature Controller is going on an old Masterbuilt. I am assuming I can remove the original controller since it's not used at all now, but I do not want to do something stupid this close to the 4th.
> 
> Thanks


This is you, right?
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/rewiring-does-this-look-right.288337/

I'm in Roswell. Where are you?


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes, that's me. I live down a little south of the old Braves stadium on the west side.


----------



## dward51 (Jul 1, 2019)

What do you need to know, here is mine.... WS-1500EPM is my model, but from looking at the manual they function the same.







Output is 120v AC via an internal SSR.  So you need to basically wire a plug to the element in the MES and plug it into the outlet on the back of the Auber.  To set for single mode (1 temp for entire cook), simplest way is:

Push "Set" until display says "C-1", use +/- to set desired target temp for pit
Push "Set" again until display says "T-1", use +/- to set desired time at this temp.  For a single temp cook, just set this to way more than you need.  So for a 4 hour (240 minute) cook, set it to say 600 minutes, etc...

You have 6 presets of temp for a period of time.  You can set them all the same temp, and long times and it is a one temp cooker if you do that.  Or like was stated earlier for sausage if you want it to run at 120* for 60 minutes to dry the casings, then step up to 130* for 90 minutes, then to 140* for 90 minutes, then to 150 degrees for 60 minutes then to 165* to finish, you can do that.  Once programmed like that it will run the entire smoke and do the temp changes on cue for you.

WS-1211GPH manual in PDF format
https://www.auberins.com/images/Manual/WS-1211GPH/WS-1211GPH.pdf


----------



## pounce (Jul 1, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> Yes, that's me. I live down a little south of the old Braves stadium on the west side.



Did you validate the connections I posted in that thread? You can check connectivity for the burner/roll-out and probably for the bulb pretty easily. Have you worked on that yet?


----------



## dr k (Jul 1, 2019)

I like the single step mode as well and manually ramp up for sausage and fish with the timers on my digital therm. Setting minutes was fun to play with it but took more time than holding set, bumping up 10° and pressing set.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2019)

dr k said:


> Setting minutes was fun to play with it but took more time than holding set, bumping up 10° and pressing set.


Yes ,,, but do it once and you're done . Set your steps , C-1 , T-1 , and so on . I do it thru 5 steps for sausage . 
So if you have it set to ramp up 10 degrees thru 5 steps , just leave that set . 
Then if you want to do a smoke on say a butt , chicken or I did a chuck roast today , I just re set c-1 to the temp I want and T-1 to 1300 . When I want to go back to sausage , ham or bacon all I need to do is re set C-1 and T-1 . The rest is already set .


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks like you found your answers.  I am still going to check the manual out.


----------



## Atl1530 (Jul 2, 2019)

pounce said:


> Did you validate the connections I posted in that thread? You can check connectivity for the burner/roll-out and probably for the bulb pretty easily. Have you worked on that yet?


I just followed the wiring in the other post. I plugged it in, and the element started to heat up. Besides the heating element, nothing was getting warm to the touch, so I made the connection permanent. I connected the new controller and ran it for 1/2 hour; everything seemed fine. The smokers old and I don't have the other access panel on the back, so I could not check the connectivity.


----------

